# move thread



## familyfirst09 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi. I would like to move my thread to the private members section. How do I do that please?
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Tell us which thread and we will move it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

PM a mod

827Aug and sweetpea are online currently


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and she beat me to it


----------



## familyfirst09 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great thanks. "When the walk away spouse becomes the left behind spouse"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## familyfirst09 (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL. Great service!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

